# Model 70S questions



## Huffergasen (Jun 16, 2007)

A brother-in-law gave me his Beretta. On the left side of the receiver, it says "Pietro Beretta Gardone V.T. Cal 380 - Made in Italy" and on the right side it says "Berben Corporation N.Y. - N.Y.- Mod.70S - Patented." The pistol has had 56 rounds fired in it. It is in mint condition.

When was this pistol manufactured?
What is the approximate value?
Where can I purchase a replacement mag spring? (The existing mag spring feels especially weak. Could that account for a failure to eject properly?)
Where can I purchase wood grips for the pistol?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a page with a little info on it and a few others.
http://www.berettaweb.com/mod_70/mod_70_P5.htm
Heres another with mor info.
http://www.securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/3000/3037.htm


----------



## jrelentless (Feb 26, 2011)

I myself recently purchased the model 71 in .22lr. These guns were made in the 1950's shoots well and built well. Unfortunately, beretta does not sell or carry parts for these firearms any longer. Your best bet is to look on gunbroker.com and you shpuld find some mags or else go to www. gunclips and possibly pick up a new mag. Depending on the condition of gun it could be worth anywhere from 300.00 upwards. I am still looking fir a magazine spring for my model 71 in .22lr. parts like a new mag can run close to 70.00 alone for my model type. Keep your faith and time on gunbroker and u should have some luck.


----------

